# Hornady fights back!



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I think we should all purchase a few rounds from them for fighting back.

Stole this from @Inor over at the orange site because everyone needs to see when 2A Patriots fight back and support each other.



> When news surfaced that New York Gov. Andrew Cuomo's administration urged insurers and financial institutions to reconsider business relationships with the National Rifle Association and firearm-related companies, legendary ammo manufacturer Hornady was swift to respond.





> "Today, the State of New York did one of the most despicable acts ever perpetrated by any state (cont.)


https://www.shootingillustrated.com/articles/2018/5/1/hornady-halts-ammo-sales-to-ny-government-agencies/


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Hornady just made my shopping list.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

StratMaster said:


> Hornady just made my shopping list.


Yep. Have a few boxes myself but will be purchasing more.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Good for Hornaday! Maybe the gun industry should stop selling to NY state and city police as well. Let's see how many cops want to patrol NY streets unarmed.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Good on them! I have a little bit of Hornady, think I'll go looking for some more!


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

I use Hornady as my carry ammo and all my .224 reloading bullets are also Hornady. Hurray for Hornady. It’s about time we started pushing back. Wouldn’t it be nice if the governors bodyguards couldn’t get bullets for their guns? Let the a—hole know what it feels like to be “unprotected”!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I have always liked Hornaday, now much more so.


----------



## soyer38301 (Jul 27, 2017)

Good for them. I have some and will buy more.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Do any of you really thing that NY politicans really care about cops? I doubt it. Having said that kudos to Hornady for fighting back as best it can. Hornady has put their money where their mouth is.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

camel923 said:


> do any of you really thing that ny politicans really care about cops? I doubt it. Having said that kudos to hornady for fighting back as best it can. Hornady has put their money where their mouth is.


*
exactly*

not having the coppers the very best outfitted is both a hazard to them & thou plus any of the NY residents that need some SOB shot .....


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Of course, NYS LEOS will find a way to 'back door' buying what they want. They'll have someone 'straw purchase' them on their behalf.

You know.......... just like criminals do with guns.

If you ever get to Grand Island, Nebraska, be sure to stop by for a tour of their plant.

Yes..... _Grand Island,............. *Nebraska*_.

I was very impressed when I found out they hand-inspect every round.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

90% of the bullets I reload with are Hornady. I think I just went to 100%.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I've been a long-time Hornady fan. Both current carry sidearms are loaded with them. Glad to see this.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> I think we should all purchase a few rounds from them for fighting back.
> 
> *Stole this from @Inor over at the orange site* because everyone needs to see when 2A Patriots fight back and support each other.
> 
> https://www.shootingillustrated.com/articles/2018/5/1/hornady-halts-ammo-sales-to-ny-government-agencies/


Since you confessed we will let you off easy this time Mister!


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

hawgrider said:


> Since you confessed we will let you off easy this time Mister!


I always give credit where credit is due. Now go get me a beer or sumpin'.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Good move by Hornady, if only all of the major ammo makers would do it, that would be great. {Note to NY State, you don't make anything, you buy it.}


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

On my buy list.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Hornady in a quality manufacturer and has some very innovative ammo. More than a few boxes are in my safe.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I buy reloading supplies from them and factory ammo.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Hell yeah! I will be buying some ammo from them shortly and send them a email thanking them. This is what all ammo companies should do. 

New York City is a cesspool. It’s to bad the rest of the state has to suffer because of one city in the territory.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

MisterMills357 said:


> Good move by Hornady, if only all of the major ammo makers would do it, that would be great. {Note to NY State, you don't make anything, you buy it.}


Yep, that's the answer. A groundswell whereas ALL ammo manufacturers take a public stand and refused to sell their product to NY. AND a message to all of their own wholesalers/retailers to refuse sales to any NY agent sent to purchase in any other state... in order to maintain their wholesale purchasing status.
I know, it's a dream.
But if we're gonna use teeth, I say lets have double rows and let's bite HARD.


----------

